# BBC News Website: Restricted embryo growth 'predicts miscarriage risk'



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thought I would share this...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-16441820

/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

My first baby was 8 days too small from the 8 week scan onwards. He/she lived until about 14.5 weeks into the pregnancy, and I only found out the baby had died silently at my (almost) 17 week midwife appointment when there was no heartbeat to be detected on the doppler.

My second baby was spot on for dates or even one day ahead and is now asleep upstairs.


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, I participated in this study when I was pregnant with twins.  The slow growing twin didn't make it.  Dr Sur is a fantastic consultant.  If she is your consultant for IVF you are very lucky


----------

